

Petition: Justice For The Murder of Dr. Divyendu Sinha - nileshtrivedi
http://www.change.org/petitions/mr-bruce-kaplan-prosecutor-middlesex-county-nj-we-want-justice-for-the-murder-of-dr-divyendu-sinha

======
nileshtrivedi
_He graduated from the Indian Institute of Technology in 1982, authored a
number of technical papers in computer science. After teaching stints at
Stevens Institute of Technology and at the College of Staten Island, he worked
at Siemens, an international electronics and engineering company._

